# A Day Without Immigrants



## danalec99 (May 2, 2006)

Some images from '_A Day Without Immigrants_' @ Union Square, Manhattan - May 01, 2006
*Note:* No political comments/opinions, please! Thanks.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





The rest can be found here.


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2006)

Niiiiice series!  Ya got some great captures there.


----------



## bethany138 (May 2, 2006)

Very nice shots though!


----------



## 'Daniel' (May 2, 2006)

You shot this very well.  I liked the individuals that you picked out.


----------



## Arch (May 2, 2006)

yea, you got some real good ones here :thumbup:


----------



## Fate (May 2, 2006)

Great coverage  Nice shots


----------



## JTHphoto (May 2, 2006)

great shots, love the tilts... :thumbup:


----------



## darin3200 (May 2, 2006)

Very nice coverage of the event. Your style of shooting really shows through here.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 2, 2006)

Very nice.  I like this series better than WalkAmerica 2006.  You are getting more face on shots, and even when the people aren't up close, they still jump out at you.  You were more timid with WalkAmerica.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 2, 2006)

Super set of photos.  I wish I could have been there.


----------



## bigfatbadger (May 3, 2006)

Great set, number 8 is may favourite, really sums it all up


----------



## danalec99 (May 3, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments. 





			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> You were more timid with WalkAmerica.


Great observation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alison (May 3, 2006)

Every one of these is a winner. I thought you had your niche in weddings but I was wrong....you've done a beautiful job with these. It takes an excellent photographer to excel in so many areas.


----------



## crawdaddio (May 3, 2006)

Great job with these! #12, 13 and 15 are outstanding storytelling captures. I wish I had some kind of excitement 'round here to photojournalize.

Again, well done!


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 3, 2006)

You rock !!! 

Your angles and everything, Wow !!! 

whats your secret ?


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2006)

THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> whats your secret ?


hhehe.. no secrets here. I just did what any of you have done, if you were there. 

Tech info: 
-I was on Aperture Priority (Av) Mode. It gives me a lot of freedom. I just have to concentrate on the emotions and the composition. 
-Due to the heavy crowd, I had to be on my toes for 99% of these shots. A second later someone would be blocking my frame!
-These are my usual weapons in Photoshop- Highlights/Shadows, Brightness/Contrast, Vignetting, Sat/Desat and KPD Magic Sharpen (a _Kubota_ plug-in). 60-90 seconds, or tops 120 secs per image.
-50/1.4 and 24/1.4, 20D.

Alison, it's the 'people' factor that moves me, whether I shoot weddings, betrothals or marches.

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 4, 2006)

Good work!!!


----------

